# Solved: Unable to install Exchange Server



## Tango_476 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi ,While uninstalling exchange server, I am getting an error as, The component "Microsoft Exchange Messaging and Collaboration Serives" cannot be assigned acrion "Remove" because:One are more users currently use a mailbox store on the server. These users must be moved to a mailbox store on a different server or be mail disabled before uninstalling the server.There is no users in the exchage server. Still I get this message, Kindly help he resolve this issueWith regardsTango_476


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

So just to confirm if you open up the Exchange System Manager and expand the mailboxes there are no user mailboxes there correct?


----------



## Tango_476 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi srhoades,

Yes no users.

With regards

Tango_476


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Sometimes I have found that there some 'orphaned' Exchange users. In ADUC add an E-mail address and Exchange mailbox store to the list of columns to view and see if any users have Exchange enabled but not used. Then use can use Exchange Tasks, Remove Exchange Attributes to clean it up.


----------



## Tango_476 (Jun 22, 2009)

There no users, except Administrator, while disableing or enabling it is not allowing to do so, kindly hlep he in this issue.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Can you show me some screen shots of any users in ADUC and System Manager to see if I can see what is wrong.

Does the server have any other third party software installed that may install some 'hidden' accounts e.g. antivirus, anti spam etc.?


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

I suggest you check Terminal Services Manager to make sure no one is connected! If anybody is, kick them off... make sure you don't kick yourself, of course! lol.

If it's possible, find out which user is supposedly connected and go to Active Directory users and click on Find. Search for the user that way. I have also found that sometimes users are not listed in AD but are found when using the Search/Find tool.

Report back on how you get on and hopefully someone can provide you with a resolution!

Christian


----------



## Tango_476 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanx for all your help. I dont what happen exactly, I did nothing to my server all of a sudden I just clicked to uninstall it heppen I am not sure what heppen all these day.Thanx for all your help.With regards Tango_476


----------

